# Removing Zinc Plating



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 10, 2014)

I need to remove the zinc plating a from a draw bar for a project. Has anyone done this?
I'm making an adapter for my GF's Toyota Prius. The car has an 1.25" receiver hitch and I want to use a cargo carrier that is made for a 2" receiver, got a great deal on the carrier. There are adapters for 1.25" to 2" and carriers made for 1.25" receivers. The problem is receiver on the Prius is really low, I want to raise the cargo carrier 6". I haven't found anything like this so I am going to build one. I have the draw bar and a receiver tube I just need to get it welded together and want to be safe doing it.


----------



## bulrid8 (Apr 11, 2014)

Grind it off or weld it outside.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 11, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=348308#p348308 said:


> bulrid8 » Fri Apr 11, 2014 1:38 pm[/url]"]Grind it off or weld it outside.


I was reading about washing it off with acid, that seems almost as bad as welding with it on. Mechanically removing it by grinding, wire wheel on the grinder or flapper disc then a quick washing with bathroom bowl cleaner / acid then neutralizing with water. My nephew will be doing the welding in his high school welding class, the welding shop has a ventilation system so I want it as safe as possible.


----------

